# samba setup with acl support



## rdx_in (May 27, 2022)

Hello,
I have joined FreeBSD server to my windows AD and tried to access share, though it was successful but I wasn't able set ntfs level permission on folder, as per samba document should have below enabled HAVE_LIBACL
smb.conf

```
[global]
        netbios name = s01
        realm = example.com
        workgroup = example
        security = ADS
        map to guest = Bad User
        server signing = mandatory
        winbind enum groups = Yes
        winbind enum users = Yes
        winbind nss info = rfc2307
        idmap config *:range = 2000-9999
        idmap config * : backend = tdb
```
samba412-4.12.15_3

```
root@s01:/storage # uname -r
13.1-RELEASE
```
also I am using ZFS set for share, is there something I am missing to configure ?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2022)

This might help:

```
# This is a DRAFT sample configuration for the ACLs on the ZFS partition.
#
;    nt acl support = yes
;    inherit acls = no
;    map acl inherit = yes
;
;[zpool]
;    path = /tank/zpool
;    unix extensions = no
;    vfs objects = zfsacl
;    nfs4:mode = special
;    nfs4:acedup = merge
;    nfs4:chown = yes
```


----------



## rdx_in (May 27, 2022)

thanks you sir,
will this work for cifs share as well? or do I need different config for CIFS


----------

